

Ask HN: BandMule.com – my side project - dave_sid

Hi there. I created bandmule.com as a weekend project. It needs a lot of work but would be great to get a little initial feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
bebbs
I can't fathom what problem it solves. It looks like some sort of chatroom
with a couple of collaboration features but I shouldn't have to try hard to
work that out if I'm a band.

How do bands currently solve this problem, and why is this better? Every word
on the page should be dedicated to solving this question.

Think about the primary actions you want the user to take and work backwards
from them. At the moment I know I can give you my email to 'sign up' but I
have no idea what that does.

Logging in is also way too hard.

------
tehwebguy
This is cool! I would make the screen shot bigger and lose the safari / os
chrome so you can show more of it off. I keep reading that "Sign up" is a bad
phrase lately, maybe instead that button should say, "Start collaborating" or
something?

Going for a niche like bands is a great idea, are you connected to any band
scene yet?

------
sixQuarks
You need an attention grabbing headline up at the top, so your target audience
knows it's for them. When I first looked at it, I thought it was just a
discussion board for fans of bands.

------
petersouth
pretty sweet website. I was pretty overwhelmed by everything on it at first,
but after I took my time I got it.

